# guns



## MZ Flyer (Jan 14, 2013)

I've read two different perspectives on the laws regarding gun ownership in S. Africa. One stated it was illegal to have a gun while another said there are no laws prohibiting carrying as a side are or concealed. I have a US concealed weapon license. Am I allowed to own, carry, etc. a gun legally in S. Africa? Where is the best place to learn the rules?

Thank you.lane:


----------



## rooineckrsa (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi MZ

The rules are as follows. It is illegal to own or have a firearm without a licence issued to you.
All weapons carried by a civilian must concealed at all times whilst in public. and if you are in sa now you can pop along to any gun shop and pick up a set of rules and laws book. you must undergo a competence test before applying for a licence
regards mark


----------



## MZ Flyer (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank you for taking the time to respond. I am still in the US; supposed to start 4/1 in SA. I had to take a safety class here before I could carry, so that is fine with me. It would be good to arrange something before arrival so I can bring my guns or have them shipped to me. Also, you knew my name. All I see for you is rooineckrsa. Thanks again.



rooineckrsa said:


> Hi MZ
> 
> The rules are as follows. It is illegal to own or have a firearm without a licence issued to you.
> All weapons carried by a civilian must concealed at all times whilst in public. and if you are in sa now you can pop along to any gun shop and pick up a set of rules and laws book. you must undergo a competence test before applying for a licence
> regards mark


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

MZ Flyer 

You must be a South African Citizen of PR holder to bring a gun to S.A. please look at the official site. 

Getting a Firearm Licence

You also have to 
- Pass a background check
-Submit an application 

Please check this website out and all that is required.


----------



## John__Q (Apr 21, 2012)

It can also take a few months to get your license. I got mine a few years ago and it took a year to get it. Things have improved now but you will probably still wait 2 months or so.


----------



## rooineckrsa (Jan 10, 2013)

HI mark
As per other postings,its not so simple.question is, do you need your side arm for your job or is it for self defence. s.a. has become a little anti gun lately and if you use that gun, boy o boy. its a nightmare with the boys in blue. no such thing as a clean shoot anymore.And yes we share the same first name lol.
i suggest that you leave them at home and join a gun club here,if you just want to set off a couple of rounds or hunt.And remember no rhino hunting lol. we have started to eat rhino poachers here.lol

regards
mark


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Good idea to join a gun club in S.A.


----------



## MZ Flyer (Jan 14, 2013)

rooineckrsa said:


> HI mark
> As per other postings,its not so simple.question is, do you need your side arm for your job or is it for self defence. s.a. has become a little anti gun lately and if you use that gun, boy o boy. its a nightmare with the boys in blue. no such thing as a clean shoot anymore.And yes we share the same first name lol.
> i suggest that you leave them at home and join a gun club here,if you just want to set off a couple of rounds or hunt.And remember no rhino hunting lol. we have started to eat rhino poachers here.lol
> 
> ...


Thank you Mark & John. I guess gun clubs rent guns. No, don't need a gun for the job, I'm very interested in self-defense. Don't like the idea of being a victim. I'll contact the US embassy there and learn the steps for a permit, but my guns will stay home. I look forward to my assignment there. Rhino huh, mmmmmmm! 

Mark


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

MZ Flyer said:


> Thank you Mark & John. I guess gun clubs rent guns. No, don't need a gun for the job, I'm very interested in self-defense. Don't like the idea of being a victim. I'll contact the US embassy there and learn the steps for a permit, but my guns will stay home. I look forward to my assignment there. Rhino huh, mmmmmmm!
> 
> Mark


Mark the link in my previous post has all the information. One thing is you must have PR or be a South African citizen. (I copied everything from the website for you) I looked into bringing my two guns, but I don't have PR so I left them with a family member. I don't know where you are planning on living or if you have been to S.A. before. But I live in Cape Town, and I haven't been in a position where I would need a gun. 
*

HOW TO APPLY FOR A LICENCE*

To get a firearm licence, you must:

Get a competency certificate.
Apply for a firearm licence at the nearest police station. 

The competency certificate is a new aspect of firearm licensing in South Africa. This training must be completed at an accredited training provider. Details of accredited training providers will be available at police stations.

To get a competency certificate, the applicant must meet the following requirements:

Must be 21 years old, unless there are convincing reasons requiring the applicant to get a competency certificate or firearm licence.
* Must be a South African citizen or permanent residence permit holder.*
Must pass a thorough background check.
Must be mentally stable and fit.
Must not be addicted to any intoxicating or narcotic substances.
Must not have a criminal record inside or outside of South Africa.
Must know how to use a firearm (the applicant must have successfully completed a basic training course at an accredited training institution). 

To apply for the competency certificate, an applicant needs to complete the application form (SAPS 517) and submit it to the Designated Firearms Officer (DFO) at their nearest police station. The South African Police Service (SAPS) has prepared detailed instructions on how to complete the application form for a competency certificate.

With your firearm licence application form, attach a certified copy of:

* Your identity document (ID).*
The certificate obtained from the accredited training provider.
Two sets of fingerprints.


----------



## MZ Flyer (Jan 14, 2013)

In a previous post you wrote PR, and I was embarrassed to ask what that was. Thank you for your informative post which spelled that out too. Looks like no guns for me since I'll be an expat working at the Koeberg plant for at least two years. Intend to live somewhere nearby.


----------



## rooineckrsa (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi mz
Just to let you know.Most of my mates have taken to buying pellet pistols for self defence.
No licence required.Some have bought paint ball guns and use solid balls, will put intruder on their butts " spring modified". these weapons are considered by the blue coats as acceptable self defence. i am considering buying a mac tech replica, priced at about usd 250.00. shoots pellets not bb balls. Another plus is you dont wake the neighbours lol

regards
mark


----------



## MZ Flyer (Jan 14, 2013)

rooineckrsa said:


> Hi mz
> Just to let you know.Most of my mates have taken to buying pellet pistols for self defence.
> No licence required.Some have bought paint ball guns and use solid balls, will put intruder on their butts " spring modified". these weapons are considered by the blue coats as acceptable self defence. i am considering buying a mac tech replica, priced at about usd 250.00. shoots pellets not bb balls. Another plus is you dont wake the neighbours lol
> 
> ...


Great idea, Mark, thank you.


----------



## pomE (Oct 30, 2012)

Working at Koeberg, so you'll probably be living in Melkbosstrand, Bloubergstrand or the like. Don't stress about the gun/ safety. Lovely part of the country to live around there. Good for you though, there is a very established gun/ shooting club literally up the road from the plant that I used to drive past every day. Can't remember the name of it, but its there in the dunes. 

We lived in Melkbosstrand and Bloubergstrand for about three years. Not once did I have issues with security. I long to go back. I'm a Brit and he wife's Capetonian. One day we may well return. Our daughter was born there. 

Enjoy your time there. You'll love it.


----------

